# Pearson Renegade



## Mongo (Apr 2, 2009)

Someone PM's me in regard to a Pearson Renegade they are going to look at today. I am unable to repond directly to PM's since I have not posted enough on this forum. 

Renegades are very solid boats. Most of what you need to look for is cosmetic. Gelcoat spiderwebbing on the coach roof is common. Old rudder shafts develop a lot of play. Check all installed gear, batteries, motor, sails, head and rigging. My Renegade had minor gelcoat blistering. Water in teh rudder could be a problem, but it it hard to check for unless you take it out. (it is a foam filled fiberglass. 

These boas sail very well, obvioulsy not very light or with as much beam as newer boats. Nice boat for two. 

With a boat of that age it will all depend on the attention and effort of the previous owner.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

You should have enough posts now to reply to any PM's people send you.

I'm a little bit confused about the name "Renegade" as a Pearson model 27 footer.
If I search for "Pearson Renegade" I find a 27' sailboat like this: 1969 Pearson Renegade Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

If I search for Pearson boats on sailboatdata.com I find a 27 footer that is also referred to as a Triton:
PEARSON 27 (TRITON 27) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
but this boat (the Triton) was first built in 1988.

Are the earlier Pearson 27's known as Renegades while after 1988 they were Tritons?
It seems to me that sailboatdata.com is missing a record for this 27 footer made by Pearson.


----------



## Mongo (Apr 2, 2009)

Still can't PM. It tells me I need 15 posts.
Oringinal Triton was 29 feet, design by ALberg. Shaw designed the Renegade. It is on sailboatdata, just input renegade. 
Not sure of 27 ft Triton. 
The link you sent is indeed a Pearson Renegade.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Triton is 28'. There are 3 28' Pearsons, the Triton, 28-1, and 28-2. The first one is an Alberg boat, the other two are Bill Shaw. For some reason Pearson rounds down on lengths instead of up, so these are all called 28' boats even though the 28-2 is 28'6" and rounds up to 29' by anyone else's math.

Triton predates the Renegade.
Triton: TRITON (PEARSON) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
Renegade: RENEGADE 27 (PEARSON) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

There are many more Tritons than Renegades in the world. They don't seem to have much in common to me besides being made by the same company.

alex


----------



## Mongo (Apr 2, 2009)

The Renegades are a split underbody with balanced spade rudder with a lot less weight versus full keel Triton, but still very solid.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Practical Sailor had a 4/5 page write up on the Renegade 
in their Practical Boat Buying series Vol. #1.
Can fax or possibly email to any interested party ...maybe 
Mongo's orginal sailnetter, and maybe Mongo will reach 15th post.


----------



## Mongo (Apr 2, 2009)

I am working on 15. More posts today than in the last year. I also have a copy of that review.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I am the mystery PM-er. Thanks Mongo. Saw the Renegade this morning. Spent about an hour alone on board. Loved the overall picture in terms of size, layout, etc. It would fit the need well. I have made a list of what I would need to do to the boat and will crunch numbers. The admiral thought there was too much work to do but I suppose it is always hard for the ladies to look past what presented as pretty grimey, run-down condition. I looked carefully at the basics - mast step (compression beam solidly in place with no signs of rot or cracking) hull to cabin joint, and chain plates, and deck. All looked good to me. At this point she is not supportive of my making an offer but I shall give her time.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying for me these various Pearson models.
I have always liked the older Pearsons. I'm sure it is because they remind me of my own old 1967 Tartan 27', the way they look. 
The T27 has the full keel like the Triton but the length (+/-) of the Renegade.


----------

